# Are There Any Recipes You've Lost or Would Like to Have???



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

I have more than 1,000,000 recipes in a CD collection that I own plus access to many food websites that I could use to help you find lost or wanted recipes. Let me know if there's anything you have been searching for. I can't promise results but I will try to help.  /rayt721


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Are There Any Recipes You've Lost or Would Like to Have?*



			
				RAYT721 said:
			
		

> I have more than 1,000,000 recipes in a CD collection that I own plus access to many food websites that I could use to help you find lost or wanted recipes. Let me know if there's anything you have been searching for. I can't promise results but I will try to help.  /rayt721



 How about cooking "octopus"? I always wanted to cook one up, but I have no clue.


----------



## JESS (May 31, 2004)

_  MJ would you really eat it ????   _


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2004)

Your right Jess! I don't like seefood to begin with. The more I think about it.......... I feel ill.
 I'm not so sure I could eat it.


----------



## JESS (May 31, 2004)

_ I  didnt think you could just looking at it puts me off !!   _


----------



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*Guess Who's NOT Coming to Dinner???  *

*Guess Who's NOT Coming to Dinner???*  
Octopus Fritters

2 sm. octopus weighing about 1 1/2
   lbs. each, cleaned
1 tsp. salt
1/3 c. cooking oil
2 yellow onions, peeled & minced
2 eggs
1 c. flour

Boil octopus for 20 minutes in rapidly boiling water.  Drain, drop in ice water.  With coarse brush, scrape away purple skin.  Cut off head, mince octopus.  Make batter of onions, salt, eggs and flour.  Add octopus.  Shape into flat cakes 3 inches in diameter.  Brown fritters in hot oil.  Serve with butter.  Source: 1,000,000 Recipes - Nutridata Systems.


----------



## kyles (May 31, 2004)

Chargrilled baby octopus is gorgeous! As is octopus sushi, don't let the tentacles I say tentacles, put you off!!!


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2004)

"cut off head"??   "scrape the purple skin"  ??? NO WAY!! ahhhhhhhh! I'm getting A funny feeling just thinking about it.

Thanks for looking that up RAYT721! Very interesting.


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2004)

Here is my idea of "octopus" 
http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx...ype&u2=12**834*&u3=**2*7&wf=9&recipe_id=60279


----------



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*Headless Octopus Blues*

The request had me curious. I've had squid (tastes like rubber bands) and found that once was enough for that curiousity. With the instructions on the Octopus Fritters as I found, my curiousity has already been satisfied. NO WAY!!! The CD that I have is made up of like 2700 cookbooks so I knew that Octopus would be inclusive. It's gonna be hard to sleep tonight and I can never watching "Finding Nemo" the same way.   /rayt721


----------



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*Attn: MJ*

Attn: MJ: *Now that's what I call Macaroni and SEAS!!!   /rayt721*


----------



## Dove (May 31, 2004)

*Octopus.. :roll: 
True story:
When my DH was with the Marines in Japan (1953) he went into a resturant and saw TACO on the menu..he ordered two..out came MaMaSan with an octopus LIVE in each hand...he learned a new word that day.LOL
Marge*


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Attn: MJ*



			
				RAYT721 said:
			
		

> Attn: MJ: *Now that's what I call Macaroni and SEAS!!!   /rayt721*


  Thats funny RAYT721  

I never imagined you could make A hot dog look like A octopus.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

A hotdog octopus?!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dude, I must tell you... I laughed out loud on THAT one!!! You ROCK!!


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 1, 2004)

I've heard that squid (there is another less icky name - calmari) like some shellfish needs to be cooked either very very fast or for a long long time.  Perhaps Octopus is the same?  Have had it in sushi and...well...don't need to do that again soon.   And I LOVE sushi!

(especially our Deadly one)

2


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Lindatooo!


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 1, 2004)

*What I had in mind...*

When I was in elementary school, I used to love the cookies they served that they called "Peanut Butter Fudgies." They were no-bake cookies and sickening sweet.  

My Mom had gotten ahold of the school lunch staff to get the recipe but when I left home, I never got the recipe from her. She passed away a few years back. I did finally find the recipe on the Internet a while back. 

So, the purpose of this thread was to see if maybe there were recipes like this that meant alot to you that you've lost (or even recipes that you never had but always wished you had). 

If anything comes to mind, why not see if I (or others) can help? I thought it would be nice to have a thread for finding and sharing your "In Search Of...." recipes in one convenient area. 

/rayt721


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Ray...do they have mini marshmallows in them? I make some that we call Peanut butter fudge. I just toss about a cup of Jif and a cup of chocolate chips in the microwave for a minute, stir until all is mixed nicely and then toss in a small bag of mini marshmallows...coloured or white...your choice. Spread in a 9x9 and chill until set.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Peanut Butter Fudgies*

*Peanut Butter Fudgies* (No Bake)

mix together:
2 cups sugar
5 tbls. cocoa
1/2 cup milk
tsp vanilla
1 stick of margarine

Boil this mixture for 2 minutes on full boil.
Take off stove and add 3 cups of oatmeal and mix together.
Place by the teaspoon on to a piece of wax paper, and let cool.


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2004)

Um....wheres the peanut butter?


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Attn: ALIX*

OOOPS... Thanks to Alix for pointing out that my recipe forgot the peanut butter. I feel so dumb!!! You could either make the recipe I posted above and eat with a mouthful of peanut butter or try the recipe below:

Peanut Butter Fudgies w/ Peanut Butter

2 c. sugar
4 tbsp. cocoa
1/2 c. milk
1 tsp. vanilla
1 stick margarine
2 tbsp. peanut butter
3 c. oatmeal

Make sure mom helps with this.  Take first 3 ingredients and boil hard for one minute, remove from heat, then add the next 4 ingredients.  Spoon onto wax paper.  Cool. 

THANKS, ALIX!!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2004)

Guess what I am making tomorrow? Thanks Ray!


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 8, 2004)

*ISO: Coconut*

Ok, I am offering to help you find lost recipes but there's one that *I* can't find... Coconut - Raspberry Cakes like those Dolly Madison "Zingers." Does anyone have a copycat recipe that they could share??? Actually, as a coconut freak I will take any and all coconut or Pina-Colada flavored recipes (especially tried & true ones). Thanks in advance!!! /rayt721


----------



## Anna (Jun 27, 2004)

One dish that I used to enoy at a restaurant in northern NSW back in the eighties was Pheasant Luculus. I have never been able to locate a recipie for it, and the chef refused to sell it to me. Recently a friend suggested a 'Luculus method', but I am not convinced that this is the same as the one I am looking for. The riginal had juniper berries as a major part of the taste. If you can help e with this one I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 30, 2004)

*Chocolate Cookies*

I'm looking for a recipe that I remember from a restaurant in eastern South Dakota 40 years ago.  It was for chocolate cookies, but what made these different is that they were more like cake than cookies--soft, crumb like cake, moist, dark chocolate without the gray/brown look of many recipes.  They were made up in advance and kept in the refridgerator/cooler and cooked off every morning.  I've tried many butter/sugar/egg recipes but the all come out too crispy and not moist. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Luculus*

Anna: I couldn't find any recipes for "luculus" (meaning a lavish buffet) in any of my cookbooks or software collections. Perhaps the recipe can be duplicated under another name. What was so striking about the particular item you are looking for???


----------



## Alix (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Ray, what are these coconut raspberry things you are talking about. I have a recipe that layers sort of a shortbread base, then smushed raspberry stuff then coconut and oats on top...is that similar to what you want?


----------



## Lifter (Jul 3, 2004)

Being as this thread was started by somebody called "SausageMaker", I thought it would be fun to offer a couple recipes on that line from a 20 year old cook book, authored by a western Canadian Mennonite Church, with the "inputs" coming from people well into their '60's (and of course, there's a plethora of desserts, veggies and all in the book...)  Mind, many of these people have since passed away, but you get an idea of what "pioneering cooking" was like...

Anyways...

Head Cheese

Pork Head
Pork hocks
Tongue
Heart and extra rinds (skin)
2 lbs ground beef

Clean pork head, remove bristles, ears, eyes, jaws and bones of nose, and then cook with hocks, tongue heart and beef.  Cook the rinds in a separate container.  When well done, remove meat from bones and grind all through a fine plate.  Mix well, adding a bit of the meat juice, some salt, some pepper ...put in a cloth bag and press down into a baking pan to rid the mass of extra fat.  

Refridgerate.

When cold, cut into big pieces, and make a mixture of 2 cups water and one cup vinegar; bring to a boiol, cool, pour over meat, and let stand in a crock for five days.  Seve with raw onion and vinegar for supper, or heat and serve with fried potatoes...


BBQ Meatballs

2 cups soft breadcrumbs
1/3 cup milk
1 tbspn soya sauce
1/2 tspn garlic powder
1/4 tspn onion powder
1 lb ground beef

Combine first 5 ingredients and mix, then add beef.  Make one inch meatballs and bake on cookie sheet for 35  minutes at 350 degrees F

Sauce
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/3 cup chopped green pepper
2 tbsp margerine
1 can condensed tomato soup
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp vinegar
1 tbsp Worcestshire
1 tspn prepared mustard
dash of cayenne 

Saute onion and pepper in margerine until tender, then add remainder of ingredients.  Bring to a boil and simmer 15 minutes, stirring occaisionally.  Pout on baked meatballs and heat thoroughly.  Made be made and frozen, with or without sauce, works well with macaroni.

Five Cup Salad

A cup of sour cream
A cup of flaked coconut
a cup of fruit cocktail (drained)
a cup o mandarin orange segments (drained)
a cup of minimarshmallows

mix well

refridgerate for a couple hours...and serve...

Variations...
Substitute yoghurt for the sour cream
Substitute maraschino cherries for the orange segments
Substitute fresh fruit cubes for fruit cocktail...


Anyways, do enjoy!

Lifter


----------



## RAYT721 (Jul 4, 2004)

*ZINGERS*

I have searched the Internet for even a picture of "Zingers" to post but the ONLY one that I found was picture of just the outside box. I will have to grab a picture of them the next time I buy some. They are similar to a Twinkie in a way in that they are really soft and surrounded by a raspberry filling and then coconut all over the top. There are no oats in it and it's not really a bar... it's like a snack cake. They are made by a company called Dolly Madison which I think is a subsidiary of the company that makes Twinkies. I would love to find a copycat recipe for something similar because the snack cakes are just so expensive. If you like coconut, I highly recommend them!!! /rayt721


----------



## RAYT721 (Jul 4, 2004)

*LOOK IT ... LOOK IT!!!*

I found a picture of the Dolly Madison "Zinger."


----------



## chefmom (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Chocolate Cookies*



			
				ShawnR said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a recipe that I remember from a restaurant in eastern South Dakota 40 years ago.  It was for chocolate cookies, but what made these different is that they were more like cake than cookies--soft, crumb like cake, moist, dark chocolate without the gray/brown look of many recipes.  They were made up in advance and kept in the refridgerator/cooler and cooked off every morning.  I've tried many butter/sugar/egg recipes but the all come out too crispy and not moist.
> 
> 
> My mom has this really old chocoloate cookie that is made from..don't gag...rendered chicken fat.  You roll it in powdered sugar before baking. It is really soft and chewy.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 6, 2004)

I would like to find a particular cookie recipe.  I had one of these cookies at the Tri-City Medical Center's Ladies Auxillary's Strawberry Festival in Carlsbad, California about 20 years ago.  You would have sworn they were made with coconut, but the flakes were actually dried potato flakes.  The recipe wasn't in the cookbook they were selling that year, and I would really like to find it.

 Barbara


----------



## RAYT721 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Macaroon Cookies*

Macaroon Cookies

 1 c. sugar (white)
1 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. shortening and 1/2 c. butter
   (softened)
1 tsp. vanilla
1 egg
2 c. flour
1 c. mashed potato flakes
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1 c. flaked coconut
1/2 cup chopped nuts

 In a large bowl combine sugars, butter, shortening and vanilla.  Beat well, add egg.  Add all other ingredients, mix well.  Blend in coconut and nuts.  Shape dough into 1 inch balls.  Place 2 inches apart on cookie sheet, flatten with bottom of glass dipped in sugar.  Bake 8 to 10 minutes in 375 degree oven.  Cool.  Makes 5 dozen.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Spuds*

SPUD COOKIES

 1/2 c. shortening
1 c. brown sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
1 c. sifted flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 1/2 c. mashed potato flakes
1/2 c. chopped nuts

  Mix all of the above ingredients together and let set for 30 minutes. Drop by teaspoonfuls on greased cookie sheet.  Bake at 350 degrees for 10 minutes.  Do not over bake.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jul 6, 2004)

*COCO NOT COOKIES*

COCO NOT COOKIES

1/2 c. butter or margarine
1 c. sugar
1 tsp. coconut extract
1 egg
1 1/2 c. Bisquick
1 c. potato flakes

Cream together butter, sugar and coconut extract.  Add egg and beat.  Stir in Bisquick and potato flakes; dough will be stiff.  Cover bowl and chill about 1 hour.  Heat oven to 375 degrees.  Shape dough into marble-sized balls and place on ungreased baking sheets.  Bake 12 to 14 minutes.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks so much Ray!!!

 Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jul 6, 2004)

*We should rename this to " Just Ask Ray" We ask and he finds what we are looking for! Way to go Ray... 8) 
Marge*Dove*


----------



## RAYT721 (Jul 6, 2004)

*LOVEY DOVEY, DOVE*

Dove:

Thanks for the sugar!  Sure does pep me up when I hear from you!!! 

Hugz,
rayt


----------



## Dove (Jul 6, 2004)

*Twernt sugar Ray...(Sugar Ray...hmmm) Sugar is posin for me now..   Twas the truth.
And me a chocaholic...
  *


----------



## morgans4 (Sep 5, 2004)

Someone mentioned hogs head... when I was a child and came home from school, there was this WONDERFUL aroma coming from the kitchen. I couldn't help but follow my nose to the pot on the stove, but when I lifted the lid, lo and behold, there was a hog's head and he looked like he was smiling at me!!! He still had corn in his teeth! My grandmother was visiting us at the time and was in the process of making mincemeat! I was scarred for life! Needless to say I haven't eaten mincemeat in over 50 years... and I don't think they really use meat in it today but I STILL can't stomach it.


----------



## choclatechef (Sep 7, 2004)

There was a cheese broccoli soup, I think it was a weight watcher's recipe.  It had dry milk,  chicken broth or bouillon or something, velveeta cheese, and garlic powder in it.

Can anyone help me find it?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 7, 2004)

i lost a recipie that was passed down from generation from generation in asia its called dragon wings - direct chiense translation. its made from chicken drumsticks and somehow the chicken drumsticks are shaped into wings


----------



## Cupcake (Sep 8, 2004)

*Cinnamon Rolls*

Just plain old fashioned cinnamon rolls.  I have seen a million recipes that are for big, fancy, covered-in-goo cinnamon rolls, but haven't found THE one I'm looking for.  It was one of the first things I learned to bake back in high school home economics class.  It was a roll-up type thing and then sliced and baked.  Of course you could always improvise with the filling, but I can't get the dough right.  It's either too pie-like or to fluffy. *sigh*


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2004)

Was it a yeast based dough? I have two recipes...one for the traditional yeast dough cinnamon buns. The other is for baking powder biscuit cinnamon buns. Let me know if you would like me to post either.


----------



## Cupcake (Sep 8, 2004)

Alix, It would be so very ultra cool of you to post your biscuit one!  I would love to try it.  Thanks!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 10, 2004)

I lost my Pickled Turnip Recipe. Ughhhhhhhhh :!: Now I have to experiment again.


----------



## chefcyn (Sep 15, 2004)

I think Goya makes this canned Octopus that is really great with scrambled eggs and onions--It's the Octopus in Garlic Oil, and all you do is drain the oil(not much in any event) into the frying pan, and sautee up some chopped onions until soft, add the octopus (which is all chopped and cooked) to warm it, then add beaten eggs and cook until scrambled. Serve with Toast and a salad for brunch or lunch--it's actually very good and not a bit yucky!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 15, 2004)

Need recipe for smothered potatoes (Cajun recipe).


----------



## meekasu (Sep 19, 2004)

I am a gourmet cook, but alas after this thread I guess I am NOT a gourmet eater!!  Yikes  I cannot even imagine eating anything rubbery or having long dangling things reaching out!  Sorry, but Octopus or Squid and any purple ink   find my gramma tummy doing flip flops.  Thanks for the laughs.  Now will the true gourmets please stand up! 8) 

one more hug for the road,  meekasu


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 20, 2004)

There is a little local eatery that makes a cake with a bavarian cream frosting.....my friend just loves this cake.  Do you have any cake recipes with this type of frosting?

Thanks
SizzlininIN


----------



## Juliev (Sep 21, 2004)

I would like a good New England Clam Chowder recipe... the ones I have seen on the internet.. or in some of my cookbooks.. just don't cut it.. I had some once that had bacon in it.. it was awesome!.. it's weird.. because I don't like clams.. but I love clam chowder.. and the manhattan variety.


----------



## TallnTan (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes,
Seeking The Old Spaghetti Factory meat sauce recipe.
Thanks! 8)


----------



## Juliev (Sep 24, 2004)

Spaghetti Sauce With Meatballs Like Old Spaghetti Factory's 

Makes 1 gallon 

MEATBALLS 

11/4 pounds lean ground beef 
1 egg 
1/4 cup Italian-seasoned dry bread crumbs 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper 

SAUCE 

3/4 pound hot Italian sausage, thickly sliced 
5 (14.5-ounce) cans stewed tomatoes, with their juice 
1 (15-ounce) can tomato puree 
1 (6-ounce) can tomato paste 
1/2 pound mushrooms, wiped clean and chopped 
2 large ribs celery, chopped 
1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper 
1 clove garlic, peeled and minced 
11/2 teaspoons Italian herb seasoning 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 

For the meatballs: Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Coat a 15-1/2-by-10-1/2-inch jelly-roll pan with nonstick cooking spray; set aside. 

Using hands, mix all meatball ingredients thoroughly. Shape into 1-inch balls, arrange on pan, and bake until uniformly brown, 12 to 15 minutes. 

For the sauce: Brown the sausages in a large heavy kettle over moderately high heat until most of the drippings cook out – 8 to 10 minutes; pour off drippings. Reduce heat to moderate, add the meatballs and all remaining sauce ingredients, and bring to a boil. Adjust the heat so the mixture bubbles gently, cover, and simmer very slowly 3 hours, stirring as needed to prevent sticking. 

Cool mixture, ladle into freezer containers, date, label, and store in freezer. 

-taken from signonsandiego.com


----------



## donnaohooh (Sep 26, 2004)

My mom used to make a bbq beef.  I think she picked it up when she was living in Oklahoma around 1950.  She would roast a 7-bone chuck roast and make the sauce on top of the stove.  Then she would pull apart the beef and put it in the sauce.  It had a ketchup base and also had onions and vinegar in it.  I cannot find this recipe anywhere.  Help!  I've been looking for this for 10 years now.  Donna


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 26, 2004)

this is for the crockpot, but it sounds pretty close...

Crockpot Shredded BBQ Beef

4 pounds beef chuck roast
1/2 tablespoon vegetable oil
2 large onions, chopped
1 cup ketchup
1 cup beef broth
2/3 cup chili sauce
1/4 cup vinegar (cider vinegar works best)
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
2 tablespoons molasses
2 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/8 teaspoon pepper

Place roast in slow cooker with 1 tablespoon oil cook on low heat. Sauté onions in remaining oil until tender. Add remaining ingredients and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Pour over roast and cook on low heat for 8 hours or on high heat for 4 hours. Remove roast, shred with fork and return to sauce. Serve on rolls.

Good Luck!


----------



## donnaohooh (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank you wasabi woman.  This sounds like it would be very close.  I have a few roasts in the freezer.  I think I'll try it this week.  Thanks again.  Donna


----------



## aruzinsky (Sep 28, 2004)

Halvah, the confection that contains mostly crushed sesame and sugar and has a flakey texture.  It is usually made by Jews.  Anyone know the recipe?


----------



## Juliev (Oct 1, 2004)

Baked Halvah:     

5 eggs
1 cup butter, melted
2 cup sugar
1/2 cup cream of wheat
1 tsp  baking powder

Beat eggs lightly. Add sugar, beating continuously. Add butter, cream of wheat and baking powder. Put in 12x8 pan. Bake 40 minutes at 350 degrees. Cool for 15 minutes.

Syrup: Cook 2 cups milk and 1/2 cup sugar on stove for 5 minutes over medium heat. Pour slowly over pastry until all is absorbed. Cut in diamond shapes.

Tahini Halvah (candy)      

1 cup sesame tahini
1/4 cup honey
1 cup powdered milk - dry
1 tsp vanilla
Pecan meal

Cream until smooth tahini and honey. Add soymilk powder and vanilla. Stir well. Should be stiff. Sprinkle pecan meal in bottom of 8 inch square pan. Press candy mixture into pan. Sprinkle top with pecan meal. Refrigerate, cut into squares.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 2, 2004)

for juliev - here's mine!








Hope you like it!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 2, 2004)

tyvm wasabi.. I'll try it soon!!


----------



## RAYT721 (Nov 21, 2004)

*LETTUCE WRAPS???*

*Went to California Pizza Kitchen a few weeks back and had the most amazing appetizer... Asian Lettuce Wraps!  Does anyone have a (preferably) Tried & True recipe for these??? Thanks in advance! /rayt721*


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi Ray - this is the recipe I have always used: - MANY times!!!!!

Lettuce Wraps 
like P.F. Chang’s®

Prep. Time: 0:45
Serves: 4-6

8 dried shiitake mushrooms (I just use regular shiitake/never find dried)
1 Tbsp. Hoisin sauce
1 Tbsp. soy sauce
1 Tbsp. dry sherry
2 Tbsp. oyster sauce
2 Tbsp. water
1 tsp. sesame oil
1 tsp. sugar
3 tsp. cornstarch - divided
2 tsp. dry sherry
2 tsp. water
salt and pepper - to taste
1 1/2 Lbs. boned, skinned chicken breasts
1/3 cup vegetable oil - divided
1 tsp. fresh minced ginger
2 cloves garlic - minced
2 green onions - minced
2 sm. dried chilies - optional
8 oz. can bamboo shoots - drained, minced
8 oz. can water chestnuts - drained, minced
1 head iceberg OR Bibb lettuce  - leaves separated
1 package Chinese cellophane noodles - prepared


-Cover mushrooms with boiling water and let stand for 30 minutes; drain.

-Trim off and discard woody stems of mushrooms, then mince mushroom. Set aside.

-Combine Hoisin sauce, soy sauce, dry sherry, oyster sauce, water, sesame oil, sugar, and 2 tsp. cornstarch set aside.

-In medium bowl, combine 1 tsp. cornstarch, sherry, water, salt, and pepper. Lay chicken into mixture and spoon over to coat. Stir in 1 tsp. vegetable oil and let sit 15 minutes to marinate.

-Heat wok or large skillet over medium-high heat.

-Stir-fry chicken in 3 Tbls. vegetable oil for 3-4 minutes. Remove from wok/pan; set aside.

-Heat 2 Tbsp. vegetable oil in wok/pan. Add ginger, garlic, onion, and chilies; stir-fry for 1 minute. Add mushrooms, bamboo shoots, and water chestnuts; stir-fry 2 minutes. Return chicken to wok/pan. Pour in reserved mixture. Simmer until thickened and heated through.
-Spoon mixture into lettuce leaves and roll up.
-Break cooked cellophane noodles into small pieces; cover bottom of serving dish with them.
-Place wraps on top of noodles.
-Spoon sauce over wraps (see recipe below).

Sauce

1/2 cup water
1/4 cup sugar
2 Tbls. soy sauce
2 Tbls. rice vinegar
2 Tbls. ketchup
1 Tbls. lemon juice
1 Tbls. Chinese hot mustard
1-3 tsp. garlic chili paste
1/8 tsp. sesame oil 
Related Cookbooks 
Sauces


-Dissolve the sugar in the water in a small bowl.
-Add soy sauce, rice vinegar, ketchup, lemon juice, mustard, garlic chili paste, and sesame oil; mix well.
-Refrigerate until ready to serve the lettuce wraps.

(8) Visitor Comments:

I opted to use Ground Turkey as opposed to chicken because I was in a huge hurry and it was outstanding! I also used Garlic Wok oil as opposed to vegetable oil and it was just outstanding.

Well, the only thing I didn't recall about these is the noodles. I don't recall there being noodles, so I bypassed the noodle thing. Didn't have sherry, didn't want to go buy any just for a 3T, so I used brandy instead. And they state chicken breast, but they don't tell you that you need to cut them up into smaller pieces to eat it and successfully roll them up in the lettuce. But overall, they were tasty. Just a lot of ingredients and need to state something about the size pieces of the chicken...

I have found using a food processor or salsa chopper to cut up the raw chicken breast is quick and easy.  You can cop it as fine as you prefer in minutes.

I had a Ladies Tea on the 1st of June 2002 and the Soothing Chicken Lettuce Wraps were to be my main course, if my trial run proved to be successful. What a delight! These were so good, and the ladies loved them! I plan to prepare them again when I have a group over for a meeting or a luncheon.

The cornstarch was weird.  The lettuce wraps I lnow at PF Changs isn't a thickened mixture.  The ginger was a bit overpowering.  When I make it again, I may omit or reduce the amount of cornstarch as well as the ginger.  Overall it was good.

This recipe was good but not the same as P F Chang's.  It lacks the deep flavor, as well as dark color, of chang's appetizer.  We added the dipping sauce that they mix up for you at the table to try to jazz up the flavor but it still was not the same.  Keep working on this one; it has lots of potential.


My lettuce wraps tuned out great, I have family that has been with them, for years so I know a few ins and outs. I agree bout the chicken, cutting it up tiny, so I use gound chicken and it works best.


----------



## leigh (Nov 26, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> I would like a good New England Clam Chowder recipe... the ones I have seen on the internet.. or in some of my cookbooks.. just don't cut it.. I had some once that had bacon in it.. it was awesome!.. it's weird.. because I don't like clams.. but I love clam chowder.. and the manhattan variety.



There is a cookbook called _Monstrous Depravity _, by John Gould (one of my all-time favorite authors), which has an excellent clam chowder recipe.  I'd post it, but I lent the book to a friend and haven't gotten it back yet  .  

As I recall, you start with a quarter pound of salt pork, diced fine, which you fry down until it is crispy bits.  Remove them and add some chopped onion; cook until soft--do not let them brown--; then add diced raw potatoes and some water and canned clam juice; cook until potatoes are almost done.  Then add your clams, some cream or evaporated milk, and the salt pork bits.  Put on the lid and let it steep over very low heat for at least a day, and two are better, stirring occasionally.  S&P to taste somewhere in there.  Also, chowder must always be stirred clockwise: "Never unwind a chowder."  You can probably find the book through interlibrary loan if your local library hasn't a copy.  (My local library of course does _not _own a copy, as it operates on the Demand Principle: Unless Everybody Wants It, Nobody Gets It; and its corollary, Later is Better, Latest is Best.  Which results in: Old Is Outta Here. :roll: )


----------



## RAYT721 (Dec 4, 2004)

*RE: Lettuce Wraps*

Just a quick note to say THANK YOU to Elf for the Lettuce Wrap recipe. This TY note also bumps this thread up to the top for more requests and replies. Anyone have more ideas for contributing to this thread???


----------



## CherryRed (May 10, 2007)

Juliev said:
			
		

> Baked Halvah:
> 
> 5 eggs
> 1 cup butter, melted
> ...



I'm resurrecting this thread because of this recipe. While I was posting in the "what did you order as a kid" thread, I remembered my dad would give me halvah every once in a while as a special treat. I still love it. Is this hard to make?


----------



## Rom (Nov 28, 2007)

hmm i see this in the store sometimes, wouldn't mind trying it myself, good thing u bumped it. um what is cream of wheat?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 28, 2007)

Rom said:


> hmm i see this in the store sometimes, wouldn't mind trying it myself, good thing u bumped it. um what is cream of wheat?



Rom, cream of  wheat is  a  hot   cooked breakfast cereal here in the U.S.  It's  like  cornmeal but made of wheat.  Check out this  link to  learn more.


----------



## Rom (Nov 28, 2007)

That's interesting, thanks Katie E. I didn't know that at all.
Do you think you could substitute cornmeal in *Juliev's recipe?
*


----------



## Bilby (Nov 29, 2007)

Rom try this alternate recipe which doesn't have cream of wheat in it.
Halva anyone? [Archive] - Vogue Australia Forums

or this one:
Semolina halva (Halva Fugi) - Recipe - Taste.com.au

Then you can make this with it:
Halva ice-cream recipe - desserts - dairy | cuisine.com.au

or this:
Halva & rosewater ice-cream with poached quince and jalebi - Recipe - Taste.com.au

(both of which sound yummy)


----------



## Rom (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks mystery meat eater, must  appreciated


----------



## Green Lady (Nov 30, 2007)

Many years ago I had a recipe that I would like to make again, but it is long lost, or possibly misfiled!  It was a recipe for Italian style meatballs made without ground beef or soy.  The main ingredient was ground walnuts.  It also called for Geo.(?) Washington broth.  I saw it in a publication by a Seventh Day Adventist hospital (SDA's are vegetarians).  The end product was wonderful and could be made ahead and frozen.  It tasted just like a real meatball, but without the cholesterol, and negatives associated with the beef.

If you can help I would appreciate it so much.  Thanks!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 30, 2007)

Rom said:


> Thanks mystery meat eater, must appreciated



(Psst.  I had saveloys for dinner last night and if they aren't a mystery, I dunno what is!!!)


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2007)

wow, what an old thread. anyone remember juliev? i wonder, did she ever hook up with darkstream?

ok, i'd love a recipe for an italian appetizer, stuffed hot cherry peppers in olive oil. 
i've found a million recipes for the ones stuffed with meat and/or cheese, but the recipe i'm looking for has a sort of doughy or pasty stuffing. i think it was made with semolina flour and cornmeal and other ingredients, but i can't be sure.

anyone?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 30, 2007)

buckytom said:


> wow, what an old thread. anyone remember juliev? i wonder, did she ever hook up with darkstream?


What, you mean in addition to cooking, history, engineering, physics, chemistry and countless other subjects, DC also does internet dating????  Wow!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2007)

buckytom said:


> anyone remember juliev?
> 
> i wonder, did she ever hook up with darkstream?



Yes
No, and it was Leaf Storm


----------



## bigrhino2 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Can you find this one? "Puddin Pot"*

It is a dish that I had several times as a child on the farm in South Carolina.

I know that it is a soup or stew served over rice.  It has some pork in it.  It also has pig ears and liver in it.  I used to look forward to the end of harvest because this was always cooked on that day.  You always felt special if they put an ear on your plate.

Oh the memories this brings back.


----------



## 2belucile (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello!  some days ago I had some delicious sandwiches. they were small dainty sandwiches covered with jello. Any help will be very appreciated as I would like to be able to make them for Christmas. TIA to all.


----------



## 2belucile (Dec 3, 2007)

*Tea sandwiches covered with jelly*

The sandwiches that I mentioned before are small open sandwiches covered with a kind of clear jelly.  They are sold in a pastry/tea shop. The owners are from Switzerland. My question is: If I make the sandwiches, how to cover them so the jelly is only in the top and the bread does not "soak up" the jelly? I will be grateful for any help and advise.


----------



## Rom (Dec 3, 2007)

Bilby said:


> (Psst. I had saveloys for dinner last night and if they aren't a mystery, I dunno what is!!!)


 
never ate those...will have to wiki them


----------



## Bilby (Dec 4, 2007)

Rom, saveloys are just over-weight and longer cocktail frankfurts.  Just takes you longer to eat one and you're over the flavour a lot quicker!!!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 4, 2007)

2belucile said:


> *Tea sandwiches covered with jelly*
> 
> The sandwiches that I mentioned before are small open sandwiches covered with a kind of clear jelly. They are sold in a pastry/tea shop. The owners are from Switzerland. My question is: If I make the sandwiches, how to cover them so the jelly is only in the top and the bread does not "soak up" the jelly? I will be grateful for any help and advise.


Is the jelly perhaps aspic? And is there a layer of fat, like butter on the bread as that would prevent the absorption of the jelly by the bread. Also if the bread was frozen before the jelly went on would probably work.


----------



## 2belucile (Dec 4, 2007)

*Tea sandwiches covered with jelly*
Thanks Bilby for your advise, I will try to freeze or at least chill the sanwiches before pouring the jelly or aspic over the different filling or coverings: ham, sliced hard boiled eggs, beautiful tomato wedges, sliced olives, each sandwich had 2 or 3 little things. all so very well arranged they are also a feast for the eyes. Yes, they have mayonaise, but it was like big dots making part of the decoration. 
Again, thanks and have a nice day (In here is just 6.50 am, the sun is just coming up! )

 Hope not to do a real mess!!!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 4, 2007)

2belucile, could you perhaps have a look on the net for the website of the shop. They may have info on the sandwiches which might give a bit more of a clue.

It's 9:30pm on Tuesday 4 Dec here. And just a bit chilly! Especially for summer!


----------



## 2belucile (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Bilby for the idea, here are the sandwiches, it did not occur to me they could have an Internet page. Repostería Astor : Productos : Platos


----------



## Bilby (Dec 4, 2007)

To me, that one just in the front at the right looks like it has a layer of something sitting on the bread. Judging by the shape of it, I would also say that the jelly has been poured into a mould, maybe with some herbs/spices in it, then the fillings placed in once the jelly was just set but not firm, maybe even topping up the sides with each layer - hard to tell from the pic - then the last layer like cheese is put on, with the bread weighted down on top so that part of the jelly is covering the side of the bread to hold the fillings in but with most of the bread remaining out of the jelly.  Chilled and then brought out to get to room temp a little before serving to revive the bread.  But that's just a guess.  

Certainly looks tempting that picture!!


----------



## 2belucile (Dec 4, 2007)

"To me, that one just in the front at the right looks like it has a layer of something sitting on the bread." ---Yes. thats the one I had. Its bread. on top is the ham, sliced hard boiled egg, a dollop of mayonaise topped with parsley, a wedge of tomato, something else that I dont remember, and all is covered with the clear jelly or aspic.  I will try my hand doing them that way, because the next time I go near that place will be in about 2 months.  Even if the sandwiches drown in the jelly, my hungry nephews will gobble anything in sight.
Anyway Bilby, thanks for your help. Keep well.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck!! Have fun with the different combinations.


----------

